# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  مشکل سرعت SQL در شبکه و استفاده از Replication

## iman_Delphi

سلام دوستان

جزئیات : من روی یک برنامه دارم کار می کنم که کاربران اون با *** به SQL متصل می شوند - با سرعت 128 کیلوبایت - و برنامه هم با دلفی نوشته شده و نه تحت وب هست و نه دات نت و .....
دیتابیس اون هم   SQL2000 هست

مشکل : مشکل من اینه که سرعت بسیار کند هست هم در select کردن مثلا" 100 تا رکورد و هم در اینسرت کردن 1 رکورد. تنظیمات مربوط به SQL Config  هم همان تنظیمات پیش فرض هست و تغییراتی ندادم. به نظر شما راهی هست که سرعت رو بالا ببرم(ترافیک شبکه هم ندارم)؟ (البته راه حل تغییر در سیاست های نرم افزار رو پیشنهاد ندید لطفا")+(نرم افزار هایی هستند توی اون سازمان که گویا با مشکل کندی سرعت مواجه نیستند و سرور هاشون هم مثل سرور سیستم منه)

مشکل 2 : اینکه استفاده از SQL Replication میتونه مشکل من رو مرتفع کنه ؟ (متوسط روزی 500 رکورد به دیتابیس اضافه میشود؟)

مشکل 3 : آیا Replication دو طرفه هم هست هم از سمت کاربر به سرور و هم بلعکس و سیاست انتقال دیتا در اون چطوری هست(وابسطه به زمان و درخواست و........)و یا اصلا" پیشنهاد می کنید؟

مشکل 4 : آیا منبع فارسی هست که Replication  رو  خوب شرح بده و راهنمایی کنه (فارسی)؟

با تشکر از راهنمایی شما

----------


## babak2000

دوست عزیز من متوجه نشدم شما روی وب کار میکنید یا داخل یک شبکه محلی ؟؟ 

روی یک دومین هستین یا چنتا دومین مختلف ؟؟ یک Sql Srever دارید یا بیشتر ؟؟

جدولهای دیتا بیس شما شامل چنتا فیلد هست بیشتر از 20 یا کمتر ؟؟

خلاصه اگه یه کم توضیح بدی شاید بتونم راهنماییت کنم

----------


## AminSobati

سلام دوست عزیزم،
با توجه به اینکه با خط 128 برنامه به دیتابیس متصل میشه، قائدتا نباید انتظار سرعت بالا داشت. اما برای اینکه یقین کنید مشکل از پهنای باند هست، بهتره برنامه رو در شبکه Local همون SQL Server تست کنین. اگر اختلاف فاحشی وجود داشته باشه، پس حتما شبکه مشکل شماست.
چنانچه Replication راه اندازی کنید، یعنی یک کپی از دیتابیس رو به شبکه Local خودتون آوردین، پس مشکل احتمالیه پهنای باند رو حل کردین. 
اضافه شدن 500 رکورد ضعفی برای Replication بوجود نمیاره، حتی با سرعت کمتر از 128 هم به خوبی کار خواهد کرد. به شرط اینکه رکوردهای خیلی حجم (مثل تصویر) نباشه. Replication میتونه دو طرفه باشه و زمان همسان سازی اطلاعات رو شما مشخص میکنید

----------

